# Chaise Lounge Wood frame Cutting List plan?



## Johan Maritz (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi there

Can anyone supply me with a detailed cutting list for a chaise lounge couch. I want to build the frame and then upholster the chaise. Thus need a sketch with the dimentions please

My mail adress - [email protected] 

Much Obliged.


----------

